# Is there a listing for UK type shetland breeders in NA



## Mo mhuirnín (Jun 8, 2013)

I wondered if their is a listing for breeders of the original type of shetland. I do think the classic or modern are nice but I love the heavier boned type. They seemed very hard to find in NA. Preferably in Canada.

Thank you.


----------



## MindyLee (Jun 23, 2013)

I know that Personal Ponies Inc Has them...

They are world wide.


----------



## Mo mhuirnín (Jun 25, 2013)

Thank you. Would you have any contact information on them?


----------



## ~Dan (Jun 27, 2013)

They do have a website, Google "Personal Ponies," and you will find the link.

We have a UK Shetland who came from their program at the rescue farm I volunteer at, he's a neat little guy, not show qaulity, but very cool to have around. He's trick trained and does a performance during farm visits for kids. Best of luck in your search!

Dan.


----------



## Mo mhuirnín (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks Dan I would love to see a picture of him.


----------



## ~Dan (Jun 30, 2013)

No problem, I'm going out to the farm today to help out at an event. I'll bring my camera and get some pictures of him for you!

Dan.


----------

